# cost to install nav on 97 740IL?



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

So im looking to get nav in my 97 740il but i was was wondering how much it would cost and where to buy everything from. Is there an OEM nav made for it? It didnt come stock with the little 4:3 nav screen, so its just the radio and all.


any help?


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes, there's an OEM solution but... if you have no components already then it will be an expensive and time-consuming job. I'd seriously consider an after-market unit in your shoes.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You *can* retrofit OEM NAV. It's over $4000 if you want new parts, still looking at $2000-$3000 if you start hunting on e-bay and salvage yards.

There are plenty of posts on this, and several people who have taken on the project. Search for "virgin NAV installation" or "NAV retrofit" on this or the E39 board for more information.

Personally, I would buy a car with factory NAV and upgrade it to an MKIV and 16:9 screen (easy plug'n play upgrades) or buy an aftermarket NAV. Going OEM for the sake of it, unless you really have your heart set on it, is an expensive modification. The older MKIIs are pretty slow, and the MKIII and MKIVs are okay, but are starting to be seen as old technology (maybe even called "inferior" by some) compared to a new Lexus or Toyota NAV system...

Link: 1995 E38 Retrofit

Uh, here is an E39 example:


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

wong where do you live?


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

well an aftermarket Double Din player would be great but then i have to get somebody to make a custom kit for it to sit in the dash


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

th3godf4th3r said:


> wong where do you live?


North end. PM Sent.


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

Anybody with a double din?


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

heeellllooo?

bumpity bump


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I've seen one double din pic, but it's kinda odd looking...









Aftermarket single with screen:



















(photos from 'farhod')


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

yeah thats ugly, however double din nav is 3923098 times better than the stock one


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

the guy with the flip out screen, is that computer just like the one i have where you would still need to spend $4k to install everything or is that a plug and play type deal?


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

??? biggity bump


----------



## th3godf4th3r (Aug 4, 2007)

hello?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

I don't have any knowledge on that, my set up is stock with the ice>Link iPod add on... but I bet you can get some information if you search and ask here.


----------



## m5runner (Apr 16, 2007)

I was looking at a 740i today with the little NAV screen and I'd love to get the big boy screen. Correct me if I'm wrong but it this one plug and play for my soon to be ride?


----------



## Adi (Jun 3, 2006)

Yes and no. In principle it is plug-and-play but you may need to burn a couple of CDs with different OS versions, so that you can downgrade/upgrade to recover full use of all the buttons on the 16:9 screen (some operations are slightly different on the 16:9 screen compared to 4:3 screen).


----------

